# Immigrating to Canada



## Haddles (Jul 12, 2011)

We are in the process if immigrating to Canada; our intent is to move to BC; looking at Vancouver probably surrounding areas or Vancouver Island.
With sky rocketing real estate prices we are starting to re-think this goal and are looking at other parts, of Canada and even considering whether we should continue with the immigration process.
Reading a lot of the commentaries on this forum and other forums, specifically those around healthcare, cost of living has also given us cause to re-think our plans.
It doesn’t matter where you live in the world, there are always pros and cons and reasons to justify why one lives in a certain place and while there are people on this forum who have concerns and complaints about the BC Healthcare system or the cost of living, I’m sure they have very good reasons why they still ended up moving to BC, or continue to live there despite all these negatives.
I’m very interested to hear from BC residents why they moved there and/or why they continue to live there.
I realize we are going to have to find our own reasons for either continuing on our path to move to BC or backing out, but the experience and thoughts of others who have already tread this path will be of interest.


----------



## fawadkhan (Jul 13, 2011)

i evry body i live in pk but i am going to canada in study


----------



## fawadkhan (Jul 13, 2011)

hi i live in pakistan and i am going to canada


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

BC is a stunningly beautiful province with high standards of living and a good economy (in the urban areas). It's culturally and socially progressive (in the style of the US west coast). What other factors are important to you in deciding where to live?


----------



## Haddles (Jul 12, 2011)

Clayton, thank you for your reply.

For us the following are important, not listed on any priority order:
Good education system
Access to good Healthcare
Safe environment to raise children
Low crime
Access to lots of Outdoor activities
Besides formal education access to other educational opportunities for children
Strong economy with good job opportunities
Reasonably priced housing

If I had to sum it up; a good place to raise children and maintain a good quality of living.


----------



## JonesC (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't address most of your criteria because, having not lived anywhere outside of BC (yet!), I don't have a good basis for comparison. But I did want to note that several of my local friends when they had children moved to Tsawwassen - it's about 45 min to an hour south of downtown Vancouver; it's cheaper, quieter, more laid back, probably safer (that's the perception but I haven't seen statistics), and still close enough to many areas to commute (although that determination depends very much on the person, of course). It might be an area to look into if you decide to continue.

Also, the people we know who've moved to Vancouver from elsewhere in the world cite the outdoor activities here as the main reason.



Haddles said:


> Clayton, thank you for your reply.
> 
> For us the following are important, not listed on any priority order:
> Good education system
> ...


----------

